# intel pentium processor gold content



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2010)

hello everyone,
can anyone help me with the gold content in the intel pentium 3 and intel pentium 4 processor.
also which wud b the most gold yielding processor


----------



## GrailSeeker (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, PIII and PIV chips belong to the most recent CPU generations, and along with the latest contain very low quantities, mainly on their pins and ground lines. It would be safe to assume that they hold equal or less than 0,10gr each. Unless you hold ueber-quantities don't bother. Look for CPU's and IC's mainly ceramic from 70's and 80's.


----------

